# garden tractor manual



## gismo (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi looking for a manual for a AYP yardpro gtk18 garden tractor. It is similar to the roper gtk 18 or the craftsman gt18 with the 18 hp kohler opposed twin engine. Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Not aware of any GT-18's with a Kohler, but GT 6000's had them.
Vertical or horizontal shaft?
Geared or hMaybe I can find something close with enough input?


----------



## gismo (Mar 10, 2016)

*yardpro gtk 18*

Hi
My tractor's kohler engine is horizontal shaft and a standard 6 gears , high / low/range trans axle . I think the craftsman gt6000 from the mid 1990s was quite similar . Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

The models that appear most similar are-
917.255950, 255960 & 255961.
Manuals link for 2
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0806837.pdf
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0807534.pdf

However, these manuals are quite lacking, with MANY pages missing.

I think this one, which appears to be a 20 HP version, might be basically the same thing? The schematic matches the other 2 I listed. (which are missing that page)
http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0803600.pdf


----------

